# Skilled Writers Needed!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hail! all of Heresy's skilled short story writers.  Commissar Ploss here to ask something of you. 

If you are a writer who has posted at least 5 stories here on Heresy, and would like to take part in a so far "secret" project for Heresy-Online, i want you! 

I'm looking for writers who can consistently produce stories around 5-7k words. If you are interested, please post here. If you don't fill the reqs, you need not reply. I'm looking for writers who can complete short stories. No ongoing stories are wanted or willing to entertained right now. If you post your interest here, i will contact you via PM about what i am looking for. The stories you will write need to be NEW AND ORIGINAL for them to be considered. Not something that you have posted previously here on Heresy or elsewhere.

cheers,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in, guv'nor.

Is it just me, or did you tailor the requirements specifically toward me?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> I'm in, guv'nor.
> 
> Is it just me, or did you tailor the requirements specifically toward me?


nah, that's just the ballpark i'm shooting for. I'll send you your PM here now.

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

oh, did i mention that they need to be NEW, ORIGINAL stories. not ones you've previously posted.  i'll edit that in now. 

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

This intrigues me...

Is this going to be some compilation of sorts?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Color me interested. Wait what color is interested?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Bah, I haven't really posted stories here but I've written short stories for the Competition and other members. If you still think I'd be eligible, I'm interested.

I just like the sound of "secret project." Maybe we'll be working together.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll take up the offer, especially if I could do Crossovers. , And that's also if you think I'm good enough. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm torn. I've gone through a rough patch between writing as of late, but I am willing to give it a try. My main problem is motivation/inspiration, sadly. May take me a tad longer than most people to get something done. I'm far from the best writer, but I like to think that I can hold my own if I wanted to. The primary question which comes to mind, and hasn't been answered as of yet, in the thread, is - Does it have to be GW-related? 

I assume it does, due to the forums being primarily based on Warhammer, but you never know. I think that in a way, I'd rather not write about Marines, Guard or whatever. But, I'm not entirely bothered! Drop me a PM and I'll think about it, Ploss..


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

No promises I'll be able to do it - time constraints - but I think I'm pretty qualified. Send me the PM.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone, for your posts of interest, i will be sending out an email shortly to all of you. 

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, my question is that if this has to be original, how flexible can the plot be?

For example, does it have to be Black Library style grimdark, or could it be about a space marine chef who wields a power spatula that shoot dinosaurs at the tau?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

clearly, shit stories wont be accepted. I'm looking for Warhammer 40k and Fantasy short stories.

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> clearly, shit stories wont be accepted. I'm looking for Warhammer 40k and Fantasy short stories.
> 
> CP


So I take it that it must stay in the general boundaries of the 40k and fantasy universe. :grin:

I'll think about it then...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> So I take it that it must stay in the general boundaries of the 40k and fantasy universe. :grin:
> 
> I'll think about it then...


you are correct sir. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll try it if you want. Your call.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> I`ll try it if you want. Your call.


sure thing. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75545

details there mate.

CP


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It's pointless sending me an email, mate. I created mine for Heresy alone, so it's been dead for a while now!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah now this is something I can get into. The Lord of the Night will definitely enter this, I have plenty of stories saved.. in my head. Putting them on paper, or computer text, will be very challenging indeed.

Expect an email later with my submissions Commissar.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

You still looking for writers Ploss? Haven't logged in for a few days, script assignment deadlines etc......I'd be up for it though if you wanna PM me.

l.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The_Inquisitor said:


> You still looking for writers Ploss? Haven't logged in for a few days, script assignment deadlines etc......I'd be up for it though if you wanna PM me.
> 
> l.


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75545

aye, check here for teh details. 

CP


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

am interested long as i fit your requirements


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> If you are a writer who has posted at least 5 stories here on Heresy, and would like to take part in a so far "secret" project for Heresy-Online, i want you!


Is this for the e-zine? I haven't posted up any stories before but was going to go for that, although I didn't know you needed 5 stories printed.

Missed the initial deadline like, just finishing off the full hit before working on the synopsis 

:santa:


----------



## painterlad (Jan 18, 2008)

How does one go about getting their first story published here, let alone five stories?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

painterlad said:


> How does one go about getting their first story published here, let alone five stories?


Welcome to heresy mate k:

All you have to do is go to original works, and then click on 'new thread' and post your story.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

although the project is no longer secret. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75545 <---- have a look there.

CP


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

i can try, but i have two problems, one i have a few personal stroys but should not be a problem, second and a far bigger one, is my internet dies on my for weeks at a time so i may not be able to send the stroys back for a long stretch of time.


----------

